# Mr. Hardwick's - Jungle Flavors



## method1 (19/8/16)

An update on Jungle Flavors!

I've received most of the stock, have been doing the single flavour testing and I have to say there are some real winners in this line.

Looking forward to bringing this to the local DIY scene and getting everyone's impressions.

Jungle Flavors are manufactured in Germany. 
MSDS will be available for each flavour.
The majority of the flavours are ALCOHOL FREE. (if memory serves only some of the tobacco flavours contain alcohol)

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Soutie (19/8/16)

This looks awesome, I'm really excited to play with these.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/16)

Awesome man. 

Since MSDS's are available, I take it they are serious, and not just trying to jump on the bandwagon. Which is the problem I have with 'Joe Soap' concentrates.


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## method1 (19/8/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Awesome man.
> 
> Since MSDS's are available, I take it they are serious, and not just trying to jump on the bandwagon. Which is the problem I have with 'Joe Soap' concentrates.
> 
> ...



Yeah they are serious, and ECX is totally about complying with the new regs.
JF has been around for quite some time but are starting to get noticed now after ECX bought the company and rebranded the product.
The flavours have been getting some really good reviews and were first recommended to me by notcharlesmanson.

Aslo so far the flavours I've tested all seem to be FA / INW strength, so 0.5-2% mixing ranges

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (19/8/16)

method1 said:


> Yeah they are serious, and ECX is totally about complying with the new regs.
> JF has been around for quite some time but are starting to get noticed now after ECX bought the company and rebranded the product.
> The flavours have been getting some really good reviews and were first recommended to me by notcharlesmanson.
> 
> Aslo so far the flavours I've tested all seem to be FA / INW strength, so 0.5-2% mixing ranges


Ooooh!


----------



## Mike (19/8/16)

How many in the range? Please put me down tentatively for one of each.


----------



## method1 (19/8/16)

Mike said:


> How many in the range? Please put me down tentatively for one of each.



32 in total. The bakeries are interesting. 
There's biscuit, cookie and yellow cake.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/16)

Curious about the tobacco range @method1, any feedback on that yet?


----------



## method1 (19/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Curious about the tobacco range @method1, any feedback on that yet?



Haven't tried them yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (19/8/16)

Yellow cake 

Would be nice to have a version that doesn't gunk a coil when it comes within 100m of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/8/16)

method1 said:


> Haven't tried them yet but I'll let you know as soon as I do!



Any chance of listing the tobacco flavors available?


----------



## Mike (19/8/16)

Cool, perfect. Please drop me a message when you have stock etc and I'll send you money


----------



## method1 (19/8/16)

Viper_SA said:


> Any chance of listing the tobacco flavors available?



RY4 Double
Burley
American Blend

Might be a couple more I've forgotten

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/8/16)

Let us know what the Cheesecake is like. I must be one of the only who doesnt like TFA Cheesecake GC.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## method1 (20/8/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Let us know what the Cheesecake is like. I must be one of the only who doesnt like TFA Cheesecake GC.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



You're not alone there.. can't stand ccgc.


----------

